# Oh dear....Another "rescue"



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Uh, HOW did I end up with another one of these? Well, I was at petco buying one of their shrimp ( I got a berried one!), and when I saw thia betta thought he was dead. So when I saw that he wasn't I thought it wont hurt to ask whether sick fish are free... 
I was expecting the guy working there to say no, since that is usually the case. Petco usually wont let you take home sick fish. but he was like "you can have that one". I was like... what have I done.

I'm not sure whether I like taking home sick fish, on one hand I'm giving him a little chance at life, on the other hand i always feel terrible when they die.

This one is in serious bad shape. a couple of times I had to look reaaaaalllllly hard to see is his gills were moving since he was so still... and... dead looking. 
Even at the store the guy servin me said, "I think he's dead". The counter girl took a look and said "good luck"... 

I drip acclimated this one after putting in two drops of prime. he's floating the the vase of my last rescue. This fellows looking very emaciated. I dropped in a couple of daphnia incase he wanted food when I'm not around, but he's yet to show the slightest interest in them. 

Drip acclimating...

















Floating in giant vase. Water temp: 82F


















vid:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...77AAF46-3695-0000030F3F3F9910_zps5d0b9e4b.mp4


I'll keep you guys updated on his condition, but it isnt looking good.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh wow poor boy, I really hope that he recovers for you. I am glad they did not charge you for him, the biggest pet shop in our area would not have given a discount for him. When they have fish that sick they just tell people that they are fine and that it is normal for bettas to play dead!

I really hope he makes it, I know it is sad bringing home a rescue if it dies but at least they die having someone who cares about them and in much better conditions than the petshops keep them in which has to make things more comfortable for them. Keep us posted on how the little guy goes. If he survives it will be really interesting to see what colour he ends up.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

You really have the makings of a vocation ahead of you. I admire that you are willing to try to save them.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

If anyone can do it, you can :notworthy:


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope he makes it through the night! And I am very excited for the updates!! And with a little TLC, I believe the little guy will be happy healthy and beautiful! Keep us posted! Go aokashi!


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh goodness, poor fella! Hope and healing vibes for him!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Poor thing...hate to think what his ammonia level was. I have heard amquel plus may help with ammonia poisioning?
I don't think I would dare ask the local petco or even mention the fish was sick - they are pretty by the book and just plain...dumb.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor little man! If you got him for free, I'd say that's fate.  I'm glad he's gone home with you.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope he makes it!


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think he will make it  Just gotta give it time. Hoping for the best! At least he is comfortable now.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw, poor baby. I'm glad you took him home and I am really hoping he gets better.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor thing!! Good luck with him!! Definitely keep him updated! I've rescued bettas that were just as bad off and they made in through, so it is possible!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^moonshadow you and your experience is of great encouragement~

Thank you all for the kind words ^_^ I just got up to check on him. had to squint and stick my face up to the glass to see if those gills were still moving >.>
and he's still alive *whew*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Changed out the water before I left my house this morning, He doesn't look too good TBH...
Sometimes I wonder, how do you cling onto life like this when you look like this?










Ignore the bubbles, His plakatness probably did that...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting thing to be trying.. Look at how tiny his ventrals are. He might have had a hard time all his life. 
Do you think seeing the other betta stresses him out or increases his will to live? I wouldn't know.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought about removing the PK, or using a solid container.

Honestly I don't know whether bettas are stressed out by seeing another betta, none of the ones I've kept seem to have problems with their reflection :O

my biggest problem is moving him to another container, In past experiences I think that stresses them out more than anything 
So I try to keep them in there. I had an idea about putting a black plastic bag around it. but I'm not sure how safe plastic bags are , lol. I'll see what I can do later of he's still alive

I had a very similar case a while back, I think the ventrals are shrivelled. not sure what causes it


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Best of luck! I hope he pulls through. Keep him nice and warm!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! Quite the transformation in your other fish! In seeing the transformation the other made, I can only imagine how beautiful he is going to be become! @aokashi "His Plakatness" that is too funny!:lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

he's at 84F-86F,  I usually keep rescues at that temp.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder if you got a little Betta Spa an put a little in there if that would help. This is the product if you can find it:

http://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Nutriti...F8&qid=1362841335&sr=1-1&keywords=almond+leaf


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

jadaBlu said:


> I wonder if you got a little Betta Spa an put a little in there if that would help. This is the product if you can find it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Nutriti...F8&qid=1362841335&sr=1-1&keywords=almond+leaf


I have indian almond leaf ^_^ I probably should brew it as I'm changin it out with fhe water.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Tonight's update:
Woah this photo makes him look rainbow. he's really just still the drabbest of all drabbest browns/grays.

Still not sure whether he will make it, tried giving him live daphnia and black worms, and even a pellet. he hasn't eaten anythig yet. 
Infact when I came home this after noon, I looked at him and was positive he was dead. Body all twisted at a wierd angle, no sign of breathing... poked him just to make sure, nope still alive.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

He looks better at least his fins are unfolding. Maybe some Vitachem liquid to help prop him up more since he won't eat would help.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, his fins do seem to be unfolding! He looks a little better than this morning!  Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The poor little guy! I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, his stress stripe from the first day is gone at least.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

jadaBlu said:


> He looks better at least his fins are unfolding. Maybe some Vitachem liquid to help prop him up more since he won't eat would help.


I don't have that unfortunately ^__^ so it's whether he makes without vita chem or he doesnt >.>

I'm not sure if his fins are unfolding :/ this is yesterday's pic when he was on the bus with me.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He still looks like he has colored up a lot more.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO I hope so? But I think it's really just the difference in lighting >.>


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh the poor boy! Thanks for helping him, aokashi! He's looking a lot better already. I hope he makes it!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Poor guy best of wishes for him to get better !!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks :3
He'll need all the luck he can get. 
I'm changin out hos water with some new IAL brew every hour or so


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww, I hope he makes. He definately looked better in the updated photo.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think there is a definite positive difference.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i hope he makes it. poor baby.


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope he makes it too!!! I think if anyone can do it, you can  for sure


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Poor baby! I want him to make it so badly... The other rescue's transformation is AMAZING.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

this one's recovery if he does recover seems like it will take much longer. But this morning i have some hope, he's remaining aflaot on the surface when he normally would sink. unfortuately while one of his pectorals is working, the other one is stiff as a board (yes i tried moving it for him gently, no reaction.) :/


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor guy.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Poor little guy! Glad he is afloat now..... That is a good sign! First step on the road to recovery!


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

His color looks better too. Little by little, hopefully he's moving forward!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Tonight's update, he's pretty much still the same as this morning...
only improvement is thay both pectorals are now working.
getting harder to take photos because of the tannins


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's perking up! Yay! I'm sure he will be a beautiful fish once he recovers!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

-_-
not looking too good this morning...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am praying to Hatmehit that he recovers


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Aww, poor guy! He was doing so well yesterday.......


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, i wont be able to do a bajillion water changes for him today since I need to go to work... I'd hate to come home to a dead fish


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor thing. =[ I'm crossing my fingers for you! Your other rescue was amazing.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I rescued (er, attempted to) a little lionhead goldfish a few weeks ago, he had been starved and couldn't eat, his mouth was wide open. He died after being with me for 12-20 hours. I liked how he held on until he got into a happy home where he had care and attention and love. I think fish wait until they get somewhere nice and happy to pass from.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

:O 
i cant do goldfish rescues XD no tanks for those


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope he's doing okay by the time you get to him again  Poor baby.


----------



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm really hoping he pulls through for you! Been following this thread for a few days, but just wanted to stop by send some good vibes your way.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Still kickin'
Waterchange time...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He will be pretty


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you Shaina ^__^ you always have such nice comments


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The blue is really popping. ^_^


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is so sad looking. But you can defiantly see change since he has been with you.  by the color in his fins you can really see he will be beautiful. ^_~


----------



## Sonnenlitcht (Feb 21, 2013)

This is so cool of you to do this, i hope he pulls through!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I love that he's hanging in there! I hope he starts doing better soon.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He's definitely getting more colour!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Good morning, update time. 
still pretty much the same, hasn't eaten. daphnia and blackworms are in its tank incase it DOES feel like eating sometime soon.... :/


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to see he's fighting the good fight! =]


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been following this thread. (i'ma stalker) But I'm sending healing joojoo vibes! I hope he pulls through!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks^_^ im sure he feels those vibes


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Sending some healing energy his way! 
Best of luck - he's already improving. c:


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

He already looks a lot better! Good luck!!!


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

I just wanted to say you are doing an amazing job with this little fish. I've been following this thread and I am so hoping he makes it. What a little fighter!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, I hope he will get stronger soon.
I see him trying to catch daphnia but not managing because he is so weak. He ignores the black worms. he also ignores pellets -_-
The slightest current sends him swirling around upsidedown D:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is he a DT? Or is his caudal ripped?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

What an adorable little fighter! You are doing all of the right things for him!! And you can really see the improvement already! Great job hun! I'm heading to petsmart later, I had a spot open up for a new rescue so we'll see if I come out with anything!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He's doing well so far 
Good vibes coming your way!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

You can do it little guy! Get well soon!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually his fins look even better than the last picture IMO.


----------



## Lisa Ann (Mar 5, 2013)

xShainax said:


> I am praying to Hatmehit that he recovers


Can you explain this word...please..just curious


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lisa Ann said:


> Can you explain this word...please..just curious


It's the Egyptian Goddess of fish


----------



## Lisa Ann (Mar 5, 2013)

xShainax said:


> It's the Egyptian Goddess of fish


Awesome..learn something new every day


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all ^_^

I'm starting to believe that he may recover, just very very very very slowly.... but he'll need to eat something :/

Dejavu anyone? looks just like the picture from this morning.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So beautiful


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Aw, poor dude. But his color looks better, darker, more vivid, versus pale like earlier. Also, his "stance" for lack of a better word looks improved. He seemed so stiff (had the same, awkward, bent position in every pic for quite a few days) and now he seems more relaxed. His fins seems maybe a smidge less clamped too.

Keep up the good work! I check back every day, keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hang in there! He is such a little fighter! I think with your help he will get all better.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope so ^_^. I see him everyday, without the photos I wouldnt really know whether he has improved. As for the color, I think it has everything to di with lighting  But I'm sure he's coloured up ever so slightly.

This video makes me laugh. He just reminds me so much of a shakey old man without his walking stick >.> (photobucket has been flakey recently, try the desktop site if the mobile site doesnt work)

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...C2478FF9-957-0000014F3B9CB155_zps75563478.mp4


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Do not underestimate the shaky old man! He'll be creeping up on you before you know it....at his own shaky pace XD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

xShainax said:


> Is he a DT? Or is his caudal ripped?


if he's a DT then he's got the longest body for a DT that I've seen. Get well soon lil' dude!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

He's a DT, being so starved makes him look longer I guess. lol


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

aokashi you are doing such a wonderful job with this poor little guy, I am sure if he has a chance you will pull him through I have been following this thread from the start and have literally had my fingers crossed every time I drop in hoping that he is still with you.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Have you tried frozen blood worms or brine shrimp?

Have you tried soaking anything in garlic guard?


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

What a will to live on that little fish!!! Great job!!! He would be dead by now if you han't saved him. The next move is up to him! He probably has a long road ahaed, but I'm betta-ing he will be fine!!!
You're AWSOME!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

callistra said:


> Have you tried frozen blood worms or brine shrimp?
> 
> Have you tried soaking anything in garlic guard?


He doesnt as much look at anything that isnt hopping around like a daphnia 
I had black worms wriggling right infront of his nose, then they decided to make them selves at home under him... ones even explored his face and mouth... and he just moved away =_=

All my other bettas relish black worms T_T

I might try getting some live brine shrimp tomorrow. but I'm pretty sure brine shrimp swims faster than daphnia XD



Xaltd1 said:


> but I'm betta-ing he will be fine!!!
> You're AWSOME!!


I see what you did there 

Thanks ^_^ he's the first thing I look at in the morning, and when i get home...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

he ate a daphnia!
Or rather the daphnia swam into his mouth...

IM So HApPY!

XD XD XD

there is still hope!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay!! :blueyay:


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think he looks alot better. Darker color an fins seem to be opening more. Have to agree with osromatra that he looks more relaxed. Hang in there lil buddy an you are doing a great job!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Why do I feel like I'm back to square one?


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

So frustrating! He seems to be like, "Ok, maybe I'll live... nah, too much work, I'm just gunna die... well, maybe.... ahhh I don't know..." Maybe try the tough love tactic.. call him a girl scout and ask if he wants you to call his mama? =/ Other than that, I have no ideas. I feel like you've done everything you can. I guess only time will tell. Even if he does die, you're still awesome for trying to help!!!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor little guy! He's so lucky you happened along and have such a kind heart. I'm really hoping he pulls through!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

How is he now?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Still alive, I'll take a pic after his water change.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Keep us posted!

Every little life saved is a triumph.

That said, I had my 1st spawn today...my parents are fine. I can't think about the cull, though.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Although he looks bad, his overall condition - colour, fins etc - still looks better than it did. 

Even if he does die, at least he has spent his final days in clean, warm water, so he isn't trying to fight the cold and ammonia at the same time as struggling with his other symptoms.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think he will be alright!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry, got distracted trying to entice him with different kinds of food.. no luck :/ but he seems better. Saw him catch a daphnia then spit it out, frustrating.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

He's looking much better than he did! Keep on fighting, little guy!


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

You can really see some color in that last one! Is that new, or is it just the lighting? I hope he pulls through!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Best of luck, he is looking much better between picture one and the most recent :3

Has some color and a little spark to his eyes. Its small yet, but I'm sure that spark will just keep growing til you have a feisty little fish


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

At least he's kinda sorta upright sometimes? He is so impossibly skinny. EAT LITTLE FISHIE, EAT! You look cuter fat!


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Just caught up on this thread and I'm rooting for you both! I know it's a longshot but seriously if you need anything for his care, I'm totally willing to help out. I'm just in awe of what you're doing, I'm so inspired by you. You've really given this everything you have, and I'm just so, so happy that there are people like you in this world.


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

jentralala said:


> just caught up on this thread and i'm rooting for you both! I know it's a longshot but seriously if you need anything for his care, i'm totally willing to help out. I'm just in awe of what you're doing, i'm so inspired by you. You've really given this everything you have, and i'm just so, so happy that there are people like you in this world.


^ +1!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words 

I didnt have much time this morning, just dropped some smaller black worms in. You can see one right under him

He really doesnt move much. been in the same spot since last night.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

At least he is still among the living! You are doing a great job.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol thanks, it's so cold today I wish I could be in his tank


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

-____-
what's with this fish?!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Jee, you'd think he'd have died by now, or improved. Nope. Nothing.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

he ate one NLS small fish formula... just one -_-
plus his fins aren't as clamped... maybe that's improvment :/
wish he'd get off his side.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I know all fish aren't the same, but when I got Patrick he was super touch and go for the first week, I had him in a 1/2 gallon heated critter keeper, but beyond coloring up a bit he didn't really improve at all until I put him in a larger tank, then he began to improve pretty quicky. Just a thought!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm itching to dump this one in a larger tank... problem is... he doesnt seem to be able to swim up for air again -__-

Any ideas on how to treat a sinking fish?


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe get a shallow plastic container? More water surface, but no struggle to get to the top.
If you have a spare tank, you could lay the heater horizontally & only put a few inches of water. (Spawning tank, basically; a little DIY sponge filter would be good to add).
Do you have some IALs?


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just a thought but could there be a problem with his swim blatter? I wanna see this lil guy get better


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Honestly, I might dump him in and see what happens. If after an uncomfortable amount of time, he's still stuck on the bottom, maybe fish him out. But he's waiting for something to tip him in one direction or another. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Can swim bladder disease be cured?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

JBonez423 said:


> Honestly, I might dump him in and see what happens. If after an uncomfortable amount of time, he's still stuck on the bottom, maybe fish him out. But honestly, he's waiting for something to tip him in one direction or another. Might be worth a try.



He's reallllllly fragile, I honestly dont think he can survive being scooped up in a net or cupped or whatever after being dumped in a larger tank :/

i'm not sure if he will even survive being dumped in there =_=

He may look okish in the photos, but if I even as much as make a little more flow during a water change, he'll go all upside down and breathing hard again :/


@Xaltd - I have IAL and he's been in it for the forst 5 days...
not sure if it's swim bladder... I've had other rescues that just plain sink when I bring them home, they usually heal up in a day or two though.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen fish in that conndition Aokashi, it's sad :<

I usually see them at Petco and you think the fish is dead so you move the cup and it's going upside and in every which direction.

He might just need some food and strength and he might become strong enough to swim.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

aokashi said:


> He's reallllllly fragile, I honestly dont think he can survive being scooped up in a net or cupped or whatever after being dumped in a larger tank :/
> 
> i'm not sure if he will even survive being dumped in there =_=
> 
> He may look okish in the photos, but if I even as much as make a little more flow during a water change, he'll go all upside down and breathing hard again :/


Oi. =/ Maybe a little plastic container from walmart? They have these storage containers that are long but shallow. Otherwise, I'm plum out of ideas.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah me too :/

he's in his petco cup inside a 2 gallon vase. the cup has several holes in it so the water can be shared.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Usually swim bladder disease is caused from constipation i doubt that is the case. Some bettas can also be born with a swim bladder disease. Epsom salt helps with constipation but thats not the case


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's an entry from our "diseases part II" thread:
Swim Bladder Disease (SBD)/Bloat
•Symptoms: Betta has trouble swimming, maybe he can’t stay upright and can only swim on his side. 
•Treatment: This is not a contagious or fatal illness. If it isn’t congenital (aka a condition that he/she has had since birth), then it is caused by over feeding or feeding the wrong foods. Bettas will typically recover after a day or two of Epsom Salt treatments (1-2tsp/gal) and fasting. You can help prevent a reoccurrence by switching to a better pellet food, feeding less and offering a more varied diet. To make it easier for the betta to eat and breath, you can make the water shallower. You can offer him/her frozen daphnia (sold at Petsmart) as daphnia will help him/her pass stool. DO NOT FEED THEM PEAS.

It could be that he was fed improperly at the store.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm starting to crack myself up over here imagining "betta rehab", tying strings to sick bettas to try and help them swim around the water... I should really start sleeping at night. 

Think about it, though. It really takes a certain kind of person to put so much dedication into something that most people would deem "just a fish" and flush down the toilet. Whether he lives or dies, serious kudos to you. =] Faith in humanity restored.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it possible that he has a blockage from being fed cheap filler food at the store


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with xaltd1. He beat me to the post but it wouldn't kill to treat for constipation


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oAO his stomach is completely empty... I cant even see his stomach... I think he's actually pretty emaciated ^__^
unless a betta can be constipated on an empty stomach?

I'll go out for some epsom salt tomorrow


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

I would be concerned he is losing strength due to not getting nourishment. I wish there was some way to get nutrition into him without him eating.

For people, there are IVs and nasogastric tubes, but no such luck for a fishy. This may be a stupid question, but could he tolerate a little sugar in his water? If it wouldn't poison him, it might give him some calories and maybe even a boost to his appetite. I have no idea if that's safe or not, just trying to think outside the box!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never tried it, but the Epsom salt treatment may save him! It's probably time for aggressive treatment. He has't died yet, so he's probably strong enough!


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe he has a small blockage and dosnt have an appetite from the blockage? Just my thought


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you have vitachem? Thats great to add some extra nourishment/vitamins to a betta, you can soak food in it or put it straight into the tank. Also have you tried soaking his food in garlic juice (like garlic guard) the can sometimes entice a betta to eat!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

We should all make sure that we have these medications/treatments on hand before one of our fish get sick, OR before we adopt the dying betta in the store. If we all do this, our little sick fishy friend will not have gone through this for nothing.

I vote to name him "Champion"!


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like champion!!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah he looks extremely malnurished. Looks like hes got no food in him. From the last pic the head looks twice the thickness as the body. good luck


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I didnt really expect to bring home an almost dead fish, lol. I was content with just my one betta ^_^

I tried garlic, he wont touch it. he tried eating the black worms but I think the grip on his mouth is too weak, and he couldn't hold on to it. he wont eat pellets... garlic flavored or not... it seems that he'll only eat miving things... you should have seen all the ridiculous thing I've tried in order to make pellets look like they're a living thing


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

You can cut up the blackworms! They stay alive and grow when cut, too. There's NOTHING my fish won't do for blackworms!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i gave him a really short piece, he didnt eat it oO but I'm deathly afraid of cuttif things up. Oh dear. 

I've asked a friend for some vitachem, so we'll see how that goes


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you tried something really small like grindals? I used them when my fish were deathly sick with velvet and couldn't take anything else. They had big ulcers around their heads from scratching themselves and like you said, it seemed almost like they were too weak to pick at even the smallest blackworms. 

However, they were able to get into the grindals. If they are not available young white worms are basically the same size.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

grindals are not aquatic are they? I havent kept any nun aquatic worm cultures before. I'll look around


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No, they will die after a while under water. They are commonly used as a food for small fish/older fry. 

You can keep them in soil but I use kitchen scourers instead as it is easier. 

Not sure how easy/hard they are to find over there. Here it just depends on whether they are in stock or not.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm gonna try feeding him pellets again today.

Going to pick up some epsom salt tonight then the vitachem tomorrow, so hopefully that will help.

I was running late for school this morning , but took a hasty shot of him and Makkuro before I left.

he was on his side when I turned the lights on, I think he just sleeps that way :/


----------



## Static (Mar 10, 2013)

While he still doesn't look good, he appears significantly better than he did in your first post. Good luck to you! He's quite a fighter!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

There's a fish below him- could that be stressing him out?

We're talking as if he could even catch some live food :0(


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh she wasn't in there before, I only added her yesterday so I highly doubt he's not eating due to stress. He seems more active with her in, lol. 

I've observed him so much over the past week I cant kind of interpret when he's stressed and when he's " content ". 

he tends to breath heavily to the point where his entire body shakes when I move things in his tank, like the Indian almond leaves, plants and siphoning out debris. with her I think he's more curious, he awkwardly shuffles around but doesn't have the heavy breathing.  I placed her in there to see if she can convince him that red dots= food.


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Best of luck to you and him! I'd love to see him pull through after all the care you've given him.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He definitely does look perkier with a pretty little girl to interest him.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Is he doing any better today? I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

still the same. he ate a daphnia last night I'm leaving for spring break in a week, So i hope hes gets well enough that I can put him in his own tank and give to a friend to look after...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is daphnia like a water flea?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I want my next betta to be a rescue, If I win Student of The Month I get a free one!!! But it comes with this itty bitty bowl, flakes they feed to the marine, tropical, goldfish, all of the fish and meds for them. The bowl will go for a ghost shrimp nursery and the betta will get a nice tank. I so want one!!!! They have GORGEOUS fish. Pineapple VTs and my sister's fish Finn is a lavender VT from there.

This is a horror shop though. Gahg that's a different subject, the healthiest betta from there would be a rescue.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i feel like there is alwayssomeone who will take the healthy bettas. no one wants to bring a sick fish home... if the store's as bad as you say, and the fig isnt going to be free ... >.> I dunno




xShainax said:


> Is daphnia like a water flea?


yep 1 type


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's rewarding nursing them back to health


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

How is the little guy doing?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Not too well


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's good that he ate. Honestly, I don't believe this is swim bladder related. I would also warn against Epsom salts. The last thing this guy need is chems in his water+ the added stress. Vita hem should help.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i got the vitachem today, I also moved him to his own heated tank. he didt take too well to it. on his side and not moving.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Just picked up a betta. It has lip fungus and is skinny. Not nearly as bad shape as yours. But any tips on nursing him back to health


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwh 

whats viatchem?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Mahsfish said:


> Just picked up a betta. It has lip fungus and is skinny. Not nearly as bad shape as yours. But any tips on nursing him back to health


i'm not very well versed in meds. This fellow had fungus/bacteria on his fins when i first got him, it went away with clean water and IAL.

consult sakura8 on the use of meds. but i definitely recommend habe IAL on hand


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright thank you. And good luck


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thankyou for your support everyone. 
after 8 days... the rescue fish passed away 
may he be in a better place now...


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor guy


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

It's incredible he held out for as long as he did in his condition. Poor little guy was a fighter, and you did him right <3


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh no, I hate that he didn't make it. That is very sad. I had a lot of hope for him and have been checking in to see how he is every day. I'm glad he had a good home for his last week. SIP.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my... I'm so sorry to hear that he did not make it.. The little guy was quite the fighter.... S.I.P.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry.
At least you know he must have had some condition that couldn't have been cured. He was trying to get well!
You did your best!!!
SIP


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry  That's so sad to hear. At least he passed warm and as comfortable as possible. And with a pretty lady at his side


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:sad: You did your best for him, he was fortunate to go peacefully and comfortably.


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you. I was really hoping that he would pull through with all of the care you were giving him.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's very sad.  At least he spent his last few days in a warm, clean tank with a pretty lady to entertain him. What more could a fish want? 
You did everything you could and I don't think a fish could ask for better.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah, I though he was just sleeping on his side again when i got up this morning. hopefully he passed in his sleep


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww im sorry. I was checking in daily to see how he was doing an hoped he would pull through


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Aw.  Dang, I felt sure he'd ultimately pull through. I'm sorry. You did a great job and I'm glad you tried. At least his last days were calm and in a safe and caring home and not a cold, desolate shelf.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My condolences. But at least he died in better waters, trying to get better. :]
You did all you could, that's the best anyone can do for him.


----------



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that he passed. :c You did a wonderful job with what you could.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that he's passed away. At least he passed away in a loving environment. You did the best that you could, and I'm sure he knew that.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine passed aswell


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Awwwww. I was rooting for him.
He was loved by more than just you, but us as well!
He's in fishie heaven now.  Where the water is always warm and there's lots of delicious foods.


----------

